# Looking To Take Another Camping Trip



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

If any of you guys in the Texas area are looking for another trip there is a Texas Boomers Rally in San Antonio *next* weekend and you are welcome to attend. It will be at TEJAS VALLEY RV RESORT in San Antonio, Texas, Rally info below...

Sign up Link, tell Sandy (Madame Boomer) you are friends of Vern and Kathy... *See ya there!*

Boomer Rally Signup Post for the BOOMERS MEMORIAL DAY RALLY

We are now headed to TEJAS VALLEY RV RESORT in San Antonio, Texas - information below!

If your schedule permits, we'd LOVE to see you at Tejas Valley! Sign up here and get your name on a site!

WHEN
Friday, May 26th - Monday May 29th (or any part of the weekend thereof)

WHERE
Tejas Valley RV Park and Campground
13080 Potranco Road, San Antonio, Texas

AMENITIES
2700 sf clubhouse with dual kitchens and a/c
Trailer Life Rating: 8.5/8.5/9
30/50 amps at every site with picnic table and bbq pit
swimming pool/hot tub

www.tejasvalleyrvpark.com - to view facilities and amenties!

RALLY RATE
$19.00 for two people per night

DIRECTIONS
North and West Bound - From Jct of I-410 nd Hwy 151 (exit 9/Sea World) go NW1.5 miles on Hwy 151 to Potranco Road, West 5.7 miles to Potranco Road

From NW Junction of I-10 and Loop 1604, SW 13.7 miles on Loop 1604 to Potranco Road, west 2.6 miles (L)

Cheeky Cheeky SIGN UP HERE Cheeky Cheeky

1. Creekmores from Cypress (26-29)
2. Paynes from Copperas Cove (26-29)
3. Kerlins from Wimberly (26-29)
4. Covingtons from Pearlan (25-30)
5. Wurchs from Magnolia (26-29)
6. Allens from Killeen (26-29)
7. SWilsons from Tx City (26-29)
8. Gardners from San 'Tone (26-29)
9. Coffmans from Dickinson (26-29)
10. Palmers from San 'Tone (26-29)
11. Hartleys from Texas City (26-29)
12. Morgans from San 'Tone (26-29)
13. Dinwiddies from Houston (26-29)
14. Kings from Victoria (26-29)
15. Robertsons from Austin (25-28)
16. Radlers from Alvin (27-29)
*17. Andersons from Del Rio (26-28)*
18. Kimbros from Corpus (26-29)
19. Browns from Lampassas (26-29)
20. Wrights from Austin (26-29)

PLUS 15 MORE SITES!!!

Sandy

This message has been edited. Last edited by: Madame Boomer, May 11, 2006 07:28 AM

Life is sweet when the Boomers meet!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Vern, if you come across a rally a little closer to the Oklahoma border (Northern Texas), please let me know. We would love to attend, but San Antonio is a little to far for us. It would take approximently 12 hours to get there. That would be a fast trip, since we have to back to work early Tuesday morning.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Steve,

Just noticed your name and where you're from. Welcome. I believe one of our Outbackers is going to Waurika Lake soon. I can't remember just who it is right now, but if I do, I'll post it.

Could be a min-rally for you. You're not far from there, if I remember my geography right. (I lived in Comanche, OK for about 6 months in 1982.)

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a fun weekend, Vern.

Just a smidge too far from Portland though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

